# Clarks Hill hunters



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 21, 2011)

Anybody out there doing anything on the lake? Gonna head out there this weekend and see what happens. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 21, 2011)

The hill is slow....very slow..  been out there nearly every day since early teal... some of my more promising holes are pitiful.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 21, 2011)

That's what I've been hearing. Hopefully we might get a little bit of luck


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 22, 2011)

Very few birds we need some cold weather.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yea we do. And we need it bad!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 23, 2011)

5 mallards and 8 geese is all i saw this morning


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 23, 2011)

A bunch of divers on the hill.  We will be after em next week.


----------



## swamprat93 (Dec 24, 2011)

×2 on the divers


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 24, 2011)

You boys never learn...


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 24, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> You boys never learn...



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 24, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> You boys never learn...



ill 2nd that


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 24, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> A bunch of divers on the hill.  We will be after em next week.



looks like the rest of the GON forum will be there next week too


----------



## mark29860 (Dec 24, 2011)

Guess I better plan on crappie fishing next week at the hill


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think people will ever learn to keep.there mouths shut


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't think people are really dumb enough to not know that ducks are on just about every major lake in Ga. I also know that the hill is a V E R Y large body of water and still has to be scouted to find those divers.   

when some say, "ain't no ducks on the hill"  I seriously doubt that duck hunter BELIEVE it. If they do, they need to keep deer hunting and stop hunting waterfowl.  Just fish it long enough and you'll find a few ducks to know that the hill has ducks. 

Ain't like I said where the divers are. DUHHH, hope folks ain't that stupid.


----------



## swamprat93 (Dec 25, 2011)

Couldn't have said it any better emusmacker, I mean if the pics people post of the ducks they are killing on the hill ain't a dead give away, I don't know what is. Anybody could talk but that doesn't always mean they know what there talking bout


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 25, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I don't think people are really dumb enough to not know that ducks are on just about every major lake in Ga. I also know that the hill is a V E R Y large body of water and still has to be scouted to find those divers.
> 
> when some say, "ain't no ducks on the hill"  I seriously doubt that duck hunter BELIEVE it. If they do, they need to keep deer hunting and stop hunting waterfowl.  Just fish it long enough and you'll find a few ducks to know that the hill has ducks.
> 
> Ain't like I said where the divers are. DUHHH, hope folks ain't that stupid.



Of course there's going to be ducks on he lake, but confirming that there are is going to help anybody out.  And you said you still have to scout to find them?  Thats part of the problem.  Most of the people trolling these forums don't scout, they just show up, and skybust every duck they see.  Its fair game now for every GON hunter to show up to the Hill and pray they shoot a few divers.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 25, 2011)

SigEp614 said:


> Of course there's going to be ducks on he lake, but confirming that there are is going to help anybody out.  And you said you still have to scout to find them?  Thats part of the problem.  Most of the people trolling these forums don't scout, they just show up, and skybust every duck they see.  Its fair game now for every GON hunter to show up to the Hill and pray they shoot a few divers.



Like I said before if people would quit running there mouth it wouldn't be.nearly as bad on there and every other public place in ga. It's hard enough to harvest waterfowl on public land in ga and it makes it even worse whenever people run there mouth


----------



## T.P. (Dec 25, 2011)

I haven't ever duck hunted, I didn't realize CH had ducks? I just got some duck and goose calls for Christmas, my 7 year old is pretty good already with the goose call. My kids and I are going to try it next weekend. Hope to see some of you guys on the water.

 We'll be the ones in the Tracker pontoon boat, give us a wave if you see us.


----------



## holler tree (Dec 25, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I don't think people are really dumb enough to not know that ducks are on just about every major lake in Ga. I also know that the hill is a V E R Y large body of water and still has to be scouted to find those divers.
> 
> when some say, "ain't no ducks on the hill"  I seriously doubt that duck hunter BELIEVE it. If they do, they need to keep deer hunting and stop hunting waterfowl.  Just fish it long enough and you'll find a few ducks to know that the hill has ducks.
> 
> Ain't like I said where the divers are. DUHHH, hope folks ain't that stupid.




I agree 100 %.  boy some on here are acting like you just gave out the location to their secret spot or something. quit your crying boys heres a little hint for those of you who aint got enough sense to figure it out. all anyone has to do is put in and listen for the shooting to start to figure out where you are and then your precious little spots are a secret no more.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah you stuill gotta scout, can't just sit up anywhere on the hill and shoot or see ducks. GOT TO FIND EM.   If folks would stop whining about public water then thry would have a lot less things to worry bout.

Some just don't really grasp how big Clark Hill is I guess. some actually have the mentality of thinking the birds are in just 1 or 2 spots and everyone knows those spots. Seriously?  Hope hunters ain't that dumb.

Hey did ya'll know that there aare also deer in Athens. Oops hope all those last minute deer hunters don't flood the streets of Athens hioping to bust ol bambi.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

UPDATE:   Guys the Hill no longers has any ducks on it, they have all migrated to lake Seminole, and on down into Flaorida. So all you duck chasers just head on down there and set up and sky bust. Good luck to ya'll.

AGAIN all the ducks have left the Hill.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 25, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> UPDATE:   Guys the Hill no longers has any ducks on it, they have all migrated to lake Seminole, and on down into Flaorida. So all you duck chasers just head on down there and set up and sky bust. Good luck to ya'll.
> 
> AGAIN all the ducks have left the Hill.



I love it! 


I been thinking about following the person at the boat ramp with the most max4 on then out run them to there hole once I kinda figure out where there going after stalking them.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh great!  Now you giving away the camo that the real duck hunters wear. Gosh, now I'm going to have to go buy me some Natgear or drake old school.  

I like folks to foller me round. I make em think I'm hunting when I'm really going fishing, I dress up all fancy in my drake clothing and calls around my neck in my camo boat and take off really fast then get out to where my "secret public water honey hole" is and break out the fishing pole.   You should see how they all flock to where I'm at and and set up rite in the middle of the lake and just start sky busting the mess out of gulls.  They don't know that just because a bird hangs around water that it's not a duck.  kinda funny to see how dumb "duck hunters" are.


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 25, 2011)

its funny how deer hunters dont really mind giving away the name of one of there WMA to help a fellow hunter enjoy the sport. But mention the name of a massive lake and every duck hunter jumps down your throat. Guess its to hard to help a fellow hunter enjoy the sport. And for the "all the money i spent scouting" argument. If you spent your entire fortune on scouting and are mad people give up your spots, save your money scouting and lease some private land.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

tpj070 said:


> its funny how deer hunters dont really mind giving away the name of one of there WMA to help a fellow hunter enjoy the sport. But mention the name of a massive lake and every duck hunter jumps down your throat. Guess its to hard to help a fellow hunter enjoy the sport. And for the "all the money i spent scouting" argument. If you spent your entire fortune on scouting and are mad people give up your spots, save your money scouting and lease some private land.



Good post, but you know what the arguement will be, there a lot more deer in Ga than ducks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2011)

You fellers that try to bash those that mention any particular public spot bring just as much, if not more attention than the original poster, with all your hollerin` and bellyachin`. Ever thought of not sayin` anything at all? Not only will it it let the thread sink into oblivion, but it might save some of you your membership here. 

Most of ya`ll are probably too young to understand the phrase, "please don`t throw me in that briar patch".


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You fellers that try to bash those that mention any particular public spot bring just as much, if not more attention than the original poster, with all your hollerin` and bellyachin`. Ever thought of not sayin` anything at all? Not only will it it let the thread sink into oblivion, but it might save some of you your membership here.
> 
> Most of ya`ll are probably too young to understand the phrase, "please don`t throw me in that briar patch".



Dang Nic, great post.  I can bet I could post a pic of me holding up a strap full of ducks with the lake in the back ground and maybe 2 or 3 on here will know where that spot is. Plus, just because I post a certain background in the pic doesn't mean that's where the ducks were killed.  Some just can't figure that out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 25, 2011)

tpj070 said:


> its funny how deer hunters dont really mind giving away the name of one of there WMA to help a fellow hunter enjoy the sport. But mention the name of a massive lake and every duck hunter jumps down your throat. Guess its to hard to help a fellow hunter enjoy the sport. And for the "all the money i spent scouting" argument. If you spent your entire fortune on scouting and are mad people give up your spots, save your money scouting and lease some private land.


You can kill deer by sitting in the Walmart parking lot. Ducks are much harder to come by. 


Nicodemus said:


> You fellers that try to bash those that mention any particular public spot bring just as much, if not more attention than the original poster, with all your hollerin` and bellyachin`. Ever thought of not sayin` anything at all? Not only will it it let the thread sink into oblivion, but it might save some of you your membership here.
> 
> Most of ya`ll are probably too young to understand the phrase, "please don`t throw me in that briar patch".


With all due respect, and I have a ton of it for you Nic, these "naming"  posts get seen enough by the lurkers that don't even post. I dont know what its done to The public land spots in south Georgia where you are, but its really hurt ours up here. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> You can kill deer by sitting in the Walmart parking lot. Ducks are much harder to come by.
> 
> With all due respect, and I have a ton of it for you Nic, these "naming"  posts get seen enough by the lurkers that don't even post. I dont know what its done to The public land spots in south Georgia where you are, but its really hurt ours up here.
> 
> Merry Christmas



That bashing stops now....Ban him Nic. :santatwo:


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yall do know that Clarks Hill is PUBLIC land............ ok then get your waders outa wad and just have fun and have a merry christmas.


----------



## swamprat93 (Dec 25, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> Yall do know that Clarks Hill is PUBLIC land............ ok then get your waders outa wad and just have fun and have a merry christmas.


 you just sumed it all up! Everybody needs to take this to heart


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 25, 2011)

swamprat93 said:


> you just sumed it all up! Everybody needs to take this to heart



X2


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> You can kill deer by sitting in the Walmart parking lot. Ducks are much harder to come by.
> 
> With all due respect, and I have a ton of it for you Nic, these "naming"  posts get seen enough by the lurkers that don't even post. I dont know what its done to The public land spots in south Georgia where you are, but its really hurt ours up here.
> 
> Merry Christmas



With all due respect Arrow, how does naming a lake as big as the Hill hurt hunting up this way. I live 20 minutes from Clark Hill and Russell lakes and haven't really noticed that much of an influx in duck hunters taking over.

Most folks that read a psot and it says the hill has plenty divers will go and set mup in the obvious spots that EVERYONE already knows about. The place where ain't no ducks. But if they want to find em. they have to get out on that massive body of water and put the time and gas into scouting.  I can understand aif a specific creek or spot was named, but calling a lake name out, well I just don't see how bad it's hurt the hill up here where I'm at.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey heard there were ducks killed in Georgia... oh no now folks from Arkansas will be hunting in Georgia dang it should have kept my mouth shut. Is that a good enough analogy for yall


----------



## vrooom (Dec 25, 2011)

> I can bet I could post a pic of me holding up a strap full of ducks



I'll take that bet.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 25, 2011)

Point is where in Georgia duhhhhhh


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2011)

vrooom said:


> I'll take that bet.



Make it light on yourself. What you want to bet?


----------



## vrooom (Dec 25, 2011)

A turkey sammich and a pack of gum


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## buckfever33 (Dec 25, 2011)

Some people will never get it. I can't say much for others but I know myself and every other fellow waterfowler I know that kills birds in GA every year and takes it serious do work and scout. All it takes is getting out and looking around. Its those who don't that just find a good looking ducky spot that matches there max-4 camo or a spot next to someone else, because they figure if they are set up here its a good spot and shoot at any duck within a 100 yards. I will take a new person anytime but its under the agreement that they not say anything about the hole or they will no longer be allowed in my boat. This is how it should be and most of the time they won't say anyting because they want to go back because we usually kill a few ducks.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 25, 2011)

It depends greatly on the body of water. A large body of water is not as affected as a smaller one. How ever I think you should be smart about it. It is your right to post and talk about these areas at whim. Its not that this one post does so much. Its the guy at the gas station who asks ya what ya got and tells all his cousins, the guy in walmart who sees you buying steel, and your brother lin law, and they all tell the half cousins. Word of mouth spreads quickly. I have seen the effects it has first hand. I have two buddy's I talk too about ducks. They don't talk or spread my spots and don't go without me. That's it. Heck even my momma don't know. Just something to consider guys. Perhaps we should focus less on word of mouth and much more on raising a better groip of gentlemen who wont set up too close, skybust your birds, and learn to enjoy the blessing we call duck hunting. Then if we went out to public land we could rely on others to be courteous and respectful.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

buckfever33 said:


> Some people will never get it. I can't say much for others but I know myself and every other fellow waterfowler I know that kills birds in GA every year and takes it serious do work and scout. All it takes is getting out and looking around. Its those who don't that just find a good looking ducky spot that matches there max-4 camo or a spot next to someone else, because they figure if they are set up here its a good spot and shoot at any duck within a 100 yards. I will take a new person anytime but its under the agreement that they not say anything about the hole or they will no longer be allowed in my boat. This is how it should be and most of the time they won't say anyting because they want to go back because we usually kill a few ducks.



Very true, the whole key to killing birds is scouting. You got to put the time in to scout and find birds.  Saying that i killed a limit of mallards on Clark Hill ain't giving away a spot. The hill covers several counties, and there are a bunch of different places to hunt, so by saying there are ducks there hardly means that every GON member will be at that honey hole.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

The Fever said:


> It depends greatly on the body of water. A large body of water is not as affected as a smaller one. How ever I think you should be smart about it. It is your right to post and talk about these areas at whim. Its not that this one post does so much. Its the guy at the gas station who asks ya what ya got and tells all his cousins, the guy in walmart who sees you buying steel, and your brother lin law, and they all tell the half cousins. Word of mouth spreads quickly. I have seen the effects it has first hand. I have two buddy's I talk too about ducks. They don't talk or spread my spots and don't go without me. That's it. Heck even my momma don't know. Just something to consider guys. Perhaps we should focus less on word of mouth and much more on raising a better groip of gentlemen who wont set up too close, skybust your birds, and learn to enjoy the blessing we call duck hunting. Then if we went out to public land we could rely on others to be courteous and respectful.



Great post Fever. There are very few folks that I tell my exact honey holes. i may say the "lake" or on "public water" but I ain't tellin ya where. Get out and find em like I did.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

vrooom said:


> A turkey sammich and a pack of gum



You're on.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 26, 2011)

Let's see a strap full then


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 26, 2011)

Hunted the lake this morning heard birds coming in but could not see them, fog did not lift untill 10am. Saw a lot of high flyers packing up. Gonna hunt the beaver ponds untill it gets good and cold. I do the best on the lake at the end of January. Wish the season would run Jan to Feb.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 26, 2011)

yall fellas just don't get it, let me put it into perspective. From the ammount of publicity yall give the lake, I would drive over and hunt it just to see if there were any birds, if it was 2hrs away. The fact that its about 4 hrs from me, rules that out, but just to put it in perspective, I am curious enough about it now that all of yall have talked it up, that if it was even relatively close, Id be coming to look. And you act like you really have to look hard to find the divers your talking about. I garantee you that give me an hour, a full tank of gas, and some binoculars, and I can find em if their there. It aint like buffies and bluebills hide out, back in some creek that is not visible for everyone that drives by to see.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> With all due respect Arrow, how does naming a lake as big as the Hill hurt hunting up this way. I live 20 minutes from Clark Hill and Russell lakes and haven't really noticed that much of an influx in duck hunters taking over.
> 
> Most folks that read a psot and it says the hill has plenty divers will go and set mup in the obvious spots that EVERYONE already knows about. The place where ain't no ducks. But if they want to find em. they have to get out on that massive body of water and put the time and gas into scouting.  I can understand aif a specific creek or spot was named, but calling a lake name out, well I just don't see how bad it's hurt the hill up here where I'm at.



I would venture a guess that everytime you say "divers all over clarks hill right now" that probably 20 lurkers minimum say "dang, we ought to go look for them" . Let's say 5 of them find the birds. Then they take buddies and then the buddies take buddies. Then those birds are shot out and educated. 

I love seeing pics of successful hunts, I just don't see why its so hard to post kill pics and not tell everyone on the world wide web where you killed them.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 26, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I would venture a guess that everytime you say "divers all over clarks hill right now" that probably 20 lurkers minimum say "dang, we ought to go look for them" . Let's say 5 of them find the birds. Then they take buddies and then the buddies take buddies. Then those birds are shot out and educated.
> 
> I love seeing pics of successful hunts, I just don't see why its so hard to post kill pics and not tell everyone on the world wide web where you killed them.



Would you care if it wasn't somewhere you hunt?
Never had it happen with waterfowl, but people do it with deer and turkeys all the time.


----------



## chadair (Dec 26, 2011)

Emu, when ya takin me to the Hill??


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaker said:


> yall fellas just don't get it, let me put it into perspective. From the ammount of publicity yall give the lake, I would drive over and hunt it just to see if there were any birds, if it was 2hrs away. The fact that its about 4 hrs from me, rules that out, but just to put it in perspective, I am curious enough about it now that all of yall have talked it up, that if it was even relatively close, Id be coming to look. And you act like you really have to look hard to find the divers your talking about. I garantee you that give me an hour, a full tank of gas, and some binoculars, and I can find em if their there. It aint like buffies and bluebills hide out, back in some creek that is not visible for everyone that drives by to see.



Come on over and check it out man. I have no doubt that you couldn't find ducks Jaker, but let me ask you this, if you lived closer to the Hill, say oh maybe an hr away, I bet you'd hunt it alot more. There are plenty of folks that know about the hill, trust me, I have heard fishermen talk about the ducks they see. And then there's those that try their hand at it for the first time, they read about scouting and say "hey let's go try and find ducks on this HUGE body of water that's only an hr away", then they see those dumb divers that are so easy to find, and then they tell their school buddies, and so on. See it ain't rocket science figuring out that if you have a large body of water and migrating waterfowl that the large body of water mayjust have ducks.   

BTW, there are several places on the lake that just don't have divers or any ducks, they just don't sit out in the wide open water and say hey look at me, then if they do, kinda hard to get too em before they fly away.

So, as I said, come on down Jaker and try it out. At least you won't be skybusting.   

Oh yea, there are several small convenient stores around here that have pics of ducks with hunters from the hill. Ain't real hard to figure out where the ducks were shot, uhh duhh maybe the LAKE you reckon.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

chadair said:


> Emu, when ya takin me to the Hill??



Whenever you want to go bud. Can't kill em sitting on the couch tho.  We will have to hunt those dumb divers tho, they are soooo easy to kill. Ain't like you gotta really hunt em. Now them ol smart puddlers, they sure do take some real skill. Gotta find the creeks and then be a perfect competition caller and wear Drake clothes for them. Which would you rather go after, there's sooo many ducks on the hill, we really ain't got to get there early, just sit out in the middle of the lake and shoot your limit of divers.   You choose man.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I would venture a guess that everytime you say "divers all over clarks hill right now" that probably 20 lurkers minimum say "dang, we ought to go look for them" . Let's say 5 of them find the birds. Then they take buddies and then the buddies take buddies. Then those birds are shot out and educated.
> 
> I love seeing pics of successful hunts, I just don't see why its so hard to post kill pics and not tell everyone on the world wide web where you killed them.



Uhh seriously?  You really believe that that many "lurkers" will be chasing the ducks on the Hill because I say "divers are on the hill"? 

Ok then, Mallards, Gadwalls, Widgeons, and Black Ducks are all over Julliette. 


OOOPs, my bad, now all those lurkers that are trying to kill REAL ducks will leave the hill alone and head to Julliette to try and find those puddlers. 

See how silly that sounds.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Would you care if it wasn't somewhere you hunt?
> Never had it happen with waterfowl, but people do it with deer and turkeys all the time.



Let me put in perspective for you. Let's say there is a 2000 acre tract that has two spots to duck hunt on. You could hunt turkeys or deer on 2000 acres but only hunt ducks on 15 acres. You think it would make a difference with people naming duck spots compared to deer or turkeys?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Uhh seriously?  You really believe that that many "lurkers" will be chasing the ducks on the Hill because I say "divers are on the hill"?
> 
> Ok then, Mallards, Gadwalls, Widgeons, and Black Ducks are all over Julliette.
> 
> ...



If you don't think that many lurkers will go down there then your fooling yourself. Nevermind, I can see there is no getting through to you. I can promise you that you are in the minority with your thinking.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Come on over and check it out man. I have no doubt that you couldn't find ducks Jaker, but let me ask you this, if you lived closer to the Hill, say oh maybe an hr away, I bet you'd hunt it alot more. There are plenty of folks that know about the hill, trust me, I have heard fishermen talk about the ducks they see. And then there's those that try their hand at it for the first time, they read about scouting and say "hey let's go try and find ducks on this HUGE body of water that's only an hr away", then they see those dumb divers that are so easy to find, and then they tell their school buddies, and so on. See it ain't rocket science figuring out that if you have a large body of water and migrating waterfowl that the large body of water mayjust have ducks.
> 
> BTW, there are several places on the lake that just don't have divers or any ducks, they just don't sit out in the wide open water and say hey look at me, then if they do, kinda hard to get too em before they fly away.
> 
> ...



Your right, with it being four hours away, I will not be making the trip over, simply because in 5 hours I can be in the delta. And your also right, if I lived an hour away, I would already know all about the lake, because I routinely drive further than that. My point is this. Take a lake like, lets say blackshear. Its a solid 2 hr drive for me, maybe a little longer. I have been on the lake enough to know my way around, but you won't find me over there hunting, simply because its too far to drive. But, if you were on here saying "theres divers all over blackshear", then I would be down there in the morning hunting it and scouting. Theres not many birds in my area right now, so if I here a report of birds and its close enough to justify going there over another location, then thats exactly what I'm gonna do.


----------



## sgmcmahon (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey, I don't know Emusmacker personally, but I know of him through a mutual friend.  The thing is that this is a standup guy who is in it for the true sport.  Hunting is about sportsmanship, which all of the whiners have forgotten. 

Every deer hunter I know hates duck hunters because they think we are all arrogant, this is thread is a great example of that arrogance and non sportsmanship.  I'm not proposing that anyone gives out turn by turn directions, but once upon a time, we all had someone that pointed us in the right direction.  

For those that are true to the sport, hope everyone has a great rest of the season.  For those that rather spend their weekend mornings complaining on this forum, well......


----------



## chadair (Dec 26, 2011)

sgmcmahon said:


> Hey, I don't know Emusmacker personally, but I know of him through a mutual friend.  The thing is that this is a standup guy who is in it for the true sport.  Hunting is about sportsmanship, which all of the whiners have forgotten.
> 
> Every deer hunter I know hates duck hunters because they think we are all arrogant, this is thread is a great example of that arrogance and non sportsmanship.  I'm not proposing that anyone gives out turn by turn directions, but once upon a time, we all had someone that pointed us in the right direction.
> 
> For those that are true to the sport, hope everyone has a great rest of the season.  For those that rather spend their weekend mornings complaining on this forum, well......



I agree with ALL of that ^^

I know emu personally, and other then bein ugly and short, is a good guy!!


----------



## Dupree (Dec 26, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Let me put in perspective for you. Let's say there is a 2000 acre tract that has two spots to duck hunt on. You could hunt turkeys or deer on 2000 acres but only hunt ducks on 15 acres. You think it would make a difference with people naming duck spots compared to deer or turkeys?



And how many acres is clarks hill?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I'll give a prime example of why you don't need to name places. My primary public hunting place was named on here a few months back. It is a small area that can't support many hunters. Through the years I've hunted this place, the most trucks I've ever seen at one time at the boat ramp, before this year, has been 12. After being named on here, there was a bare min. of 20 there on opening day. From reports I've heard, there have been no less than 7 trucks at the ramp, everyday since opening day. 

To say that I'm upset, is an understatement. This used to be a decent spot, considering the few ducks we have around here, but now it's been pressured to the point where it's nearly a waste of time going. I've heard of trucks being there from over 200 mi. away. 

Like Nic advised, I didn't post on that thread, because I just wanted it to go away, but there ended up being a pretty good discussion on it, and now my kids & I are suffering the results.

I don't mind helping anyone who needs help. As a matter of fact, I've helped many people who've started hunting. You just don't help by giving locations on an open forum. Yes, Clarks Hill is a big lake, but what's eventually gonna happen, is that someone, not thinking about it, will want to try to impress everyone with their knowledge, and name specific location on the lake where they've see large amounts of ducks. Little do they realize, that when they go back to hunt the area, all they're gonna find is lights shinning them off, or someone come right up on them and setup 50 yds. away.

I don't mind someone helping someone else at all, just do it through a pm so you don't mess up everyone else who's worked hard to find that same spot.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> And how many acres is clarks hill?



A bunch. Don't know right off hand.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 26, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Let's see a strap full then



I guess they didn't fly well this morning.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 26, 2011)

sgmcmahon said:


> Hey, I don't know Emusmacker personally, but I know of him through a mutual friend.  The thing is that this is a standup guy who is in it for the true sport.  Hunting is about sportsmanship, which all of the whiners have forgotten.
> 
> Every deer hunter I know hates duck hunters because they think we are all arrogant, this is thread is a great example of that arrogance and non sportsmanship.  I'm not proposing that anyone gives out turn by turn directions, but once upon a time, we all had someone that pointed us in the right direction.
> 
> For those that are true to the sport, hope everyone has a great rest of the season.  For those that rather spend their weekend mornings complaining on this forum, well......



How many deer hunters do you know that tell complete strangers where they saw a big buck at? probly not many, atleast not many good deer hunters. How many deer hunters do you know that are hunting a big buck at a certain wma, and get on the internet and tell everyone they are seeing a big buck on that wma??? I'll answer your question for you. few to none. 

It has nothing to do with introducing people to the sport. Most of the good duck hunters I know are more than willing to take someone out who is new to the sport. I take people all the time and enjoy doing it, but I don't sit there and discuss where complete strangers should go over an open forum. There are plenty of people on here who will tell you I am more than helpful through pm, but posting locations on an open forum is simply silly


----------



## JamesG (Dec 26, 2011)

Dang ya'll duckers are just as bad as turkey hunters. Some stingy folks i say.  Oh and there aint no turkeys on Cedar Creek or Ogletghorpe CO.


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 26, 2011)

JamesG said:


> Dang ya'll duckers are just as bad as turkey hunters. Some stingy folks i say. Oh and there aint no turkeys on Cedar Creek or Ogletghorpe CO.


 :nono:


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2011)

JamesG said:


> Dang ya'll duckers are just as bad as turkey hunters. Some stingy folks i say.  Oh and there aint no turkeys on Cedar Creek or Ogletghorpe CO.



If there were, they would be safe from you....


----------



## JamesG (Dec 26, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> If there were, they would be safe from you....



Karma Arra! Watch out for it:trampoline:


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2011)

See sig line,,,,,,:trampoline:


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaker be sure to bring a extra prop or two, if you are not famillar with the channels. The lake is 10 feet below full pool.


----------



## sgmcmahon (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaker said:


> How many deer hunters do you know that tell complete strangers where they saw a big buck at? probly not many, atleast not many good deer hunters. How many deer hunters do you know that are hunting a big buck at a certain wma, and get on the internet and tell everyone they are seeing a big buck on that wma??? I'll answer your question for you. few to none.
> 
> It has nothing to do with introducing people to the sport. Most of the good duck hunters I know are more than willing to take someone out who is new to the sport. I take people all the time and enjoy doing it, but I don't sit there and discuss where complete strangers should go over an open forum. There are plenty of people on here who will tell you I am more than helpful through pm, but posting locations on an open forum is simply silly


Naming a spot is a different story, he referred to a lake that supports  multiple WMA's.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep just like I named Julliett. I never have given out a specific location, and truth be told, alot of us found out about some of our favorite hunting places by word of mouth. 

Jaker, you hunt Arkansas right?  How did you find out how good Arkie hunting was, just picked out a state and took off scouting it?  Or how bout the Delta, maybe you READ it published in a MAJOR publication like Wildfowl, or DU magazine many yrs ago and decided, hmmm I want some of that pie?  Or again did you just say, hey the Delta sure does look ducky, let me strike out and check it out?  

Arkansas is a huge place to hunt, but so is Clarke Hill lake, it's the biggest or 2nd biggest east of the Mississippi.  So to assume that between Hartwell, Russell, and Clark Hill lakes that all the GON members will be on one of those lakes is rather dumb. If any duck hunter is a real duck hunter will find out about the good lakes and places to hunt.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaker said:


> How many deer hunters do you know that tell complete strangers where they saw a big buck at? probly not many, atleast not many good deer hunters. How many deer hunters do you know that are hunting a big buck at a certain wma, and get on the internet and tell everyone they are seeing a big buck on that wma??? I'll answer your question for you. few to none.
> 
> It has nothing to do with introducing people to the sport. Most of the good duck hunters I know are more than willing to take someone out who is new to the sport. I take people all the time and enjoy doing it, but I don't sit there and discuss where complete strangers should go over an open forum. There are plenty of people on here who will tell you I am more than helpful through pm, but posting locations on an open forum is simply silly



Ummm, Jaker, do you ever read GON magazine?  They are always telling of big bucks on certain WMA's, they even have a list of the best wma's from best to worst.

I've never given out a specific location, just an area. Huge difference. If I said there were divers all over Mississippi would all the Lurkers run there to hunt em?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2011)

I seen some peilcans one time on Clark Hill. Are they good eatin, and are they legal to shoot?


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep just like I named Julliett. I never have given out a specific location, and truth be told, alot of us found out about some of our favorite hunting places by word of mouth.
> 
> Jaker, you hunt Arkansas right?  How did you find out how good Arkie hunting was, just picked out a state and took off scouting it?  Or how bout the Delta, maybe you READ it published in a MAJOR publication like Wildfowl, or DU magazine many yrs ago and decided, hmmm I want some of that pie?  Or again did you just say, hey the Delta sure does look ducky, let me strike out and check it out?
> 
> Arkansas is a huge place to hunt, but so is Clarke Hill lake, it's the biggest or 2nd biggest east of the Mississippi.  So to assume that between Hartwell, Russell, and Clark Hill lakes that all the GON members will be on one of those lakes is rather dumb. If any duck hunter is a real duck hunter will find out about the good lakes and places to hunt.



wow  even more places.. thank you fine sir!! mighty kind of you... i mean look at ALL the people trying to stop ONE person from naming spots.. whats a fake duck hunter?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

vrooom said:


> I guess they didn't fly well this morning.



Didn't go this am.   I got a couple pics for ya.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Well, I'll give a prime example of why you don't need to name places. My primary public hunting place was named on here a few months back. It is a small area that can't support many hunters. Through the years I've hunted this place, the most trucks I've ever seen at one time at the boat ramp, before this year, has been 12. After being named on here, there was a bare min. of 20 there on opening day. From reports I've heard, there have been no less than 7 trucks at the ramp, everyday since opening day.
> 
> To say that I'm upset, is an understatement. This used to be a decent spot, considering the few ducks we have around here, but now it's been pressured to the point where it's nearly a waste of time going. I've heard of trucks being there from over 200 mi. away.
> 
> ...



I know exactly how you feel. I took some guys to a honey hole and now my honey hole is everyones honey hole.  That why I don't tell specific spots. But naming a lake as big as the hill, ain't gonna put that many hunters in my lap. 

I also read on this forum and even seen pics of those awesome Arkansas hunts, do you think that all the duck chasing lurkers will gflocking to Arkansas now? Really do you?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 26, 2011)

Man Yall keep nameing places and lakes over here in ga and the folks over at scottsboro are gona go broke when all that ga revenue stays at home next year.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 26, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Man emu keep nameing places and lakes over here in ga and the folks over at scottsboro are gona go broke when all that ga revenue stays at home next year.



...


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2011)

In honor of JT....Idiots


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL, Please whatever you do don't throw me in the briar patch.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2011)

There's divers all over Lake Jackson.  Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 26, 2011)

I was gona tell yall about the divers on West Point but I just figured enough was enough...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2011)

Both sides have made their point. Now, if ya`ll want to continue this, take it to a PM.


----------

